# Merry Christmas!!!!



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Goldie and Stogie just wanted to say

Merry Christmas !!!!!!!!!!

They are getting flossies.


----------



## Al Henderson (Dec 16, 2006)

Merry Christmas and Happy New Years to everyone. Derian is going to strut his stuff in his little Christmas outfit tomorrow as he gets new squeak toys from Santa.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Merry Christmas Everyone and many blessings to all


----------

